# Opinions on Tip Scenario



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

You pick up at the airport and take three riders 71 miles to their destination. What do you guys feel would be a fair tip? Of course keep in mind Ubers wonderful tipping policy.

Would you be happy with a $10 tip?


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

20% of the fare, same as a waiter. Round up. But even with no tip, as usually happens with Uber, I'd be glad I got a 71 mi. ride.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Considering that almost no one who lives in the Washington Metropolitan Area tips on UberX, I would be glad for _anything_. Of the few tips that I have received on UberX, all of them have come from people who do not live here.

On Uber Taxi, there is a default/suggested setting of twenty per-cent. The user can change that to anything from zero to whatever. The user can set a specific amount, even. He can decide that he is going to tip, say, two dollars, regardless of the amount of the fare, be it five dollars or fifty five. Most Uber Taxi users simply leave it on the twenty per cent.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ten bucks is a lot better than the tip we usually get: "Drive safe"!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> On Uber Taxi, there is a default/suggested setting of twenty per-cent.


I don't know, what commission is being charged to UberTaxi Drivers in D.C., but in Chicago, Uber's essentially pocketing the default 20% tip on UberTaxi by upping the commission to 20% from 5% in late Feb 2015. Sooner or later, this will be the case with UberTaxi commissions in D.C., S.F. & Boston too


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Unless you are a server where your wage is based on the fact that you are getting tips, you should be happy with any tip amount. Personally I would feel like a greedy mother****er if I were to solicit tips. I'm not upset if I don't get a tip unless I went above and beyond what was expected of me and the person knew this and wasn't appreciative and took advantage. I think $10 is fine, if anyone isn't happy with their tip amount, I will be more than happy to set up a paypal for your unwanted tips and you can all send them to me.


Yea, that's what I thought.....


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

zombieguy said:


> Unless you are a server where your wage is based on the fact that you are getting tips, you should be happy with any tip amount. Personally I would feel like a greedy mother****er if I were to solicit tips. I'm not upset if I don't get a tip unless I went above and beyond what was expected of me and the person knew this and wasn't appreciative and took advantage. I think $10 is fine, if anyone isn't happy with their tip amount, I will be more than happy to set up a paypal for your unwanted tips and you can all send them to me.
> 
> Yea, that's what I thought.....


No one was complaining about the tip, simply asking for opinions. So not sure what point you were making with your last statement.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Ten bucks is a lot better than the tip we usually get: "Drive safe"!


at least give me a decent stock tip ... not that I have extra cash to buy stocks with


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

I have one pax who always tips me $20 whether it's a 10 mile trip to his office or a 6 mile trip from his office to UT ... he said he loves to tip for good service. And he asked me to make sure I told everyone to sign the "add a tip option to the uber app" petition. I've picked him up several times a month for the past few months; and to-date, he's the only regular tipper. But I've had a handful of other tips ... largest tip $100 on a $170 fare (pax had me play dog sitter while he had dinner at Vince Young's).

I have a Yeti cooler stocked with ice cold water & Red Bull; however, out of 500 riders I've only had 20 people take me up on a water and only 6 people take a Red Bull ... of the 20 pax who took a water ... 16 gave me at least a $5 tip (not bad, considering the water cost me <25¢/bottle) and all 6 people who took a Red Bull gave me at least a $5 tip. The Red Bull is mainly for me ... but if your trip is >$50 I'll offer you a Red Bull. Before I bought the Yeti cooler, I was going through 2 bags of ice a day; but now that I have the Yeti, a 10lbs bag of ice generally lasts me 2-3 days.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

UberLou said:


> No one was complaining about the tip, simply asking for opinions. So not sure what point you were making with your last statement.





UberLou said:


> You pick up at the airport and take three riders 71 miles to their destination. What do you guys feel would be a fair tip? Of course keep in mind Ubers wonderful tipping policy.
> 
> Would you be happy with a $10 tip?


You literally asked "Would you be happy with a $10 tip?" My last statement answered this very question.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

zombieguy said:


> You literally asked "Would you be happy with a $10 tip?" My last statement answered this very question.


Yes you answered it and then went on some rant about if someone is not happy with their tip amount to send it to you, and then for emphasis you added "Yea that's what I thought" as if you were making a point to someone who was complaining about a tip. I nor anyone else said anything to support that statement. Just found that interesting.

Just saying what you said in the beginning and then "Yes I would be happy with it" would have been suffice to make your point and answer my question.

Thank you for your input.

UberLou


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Yes you answered it and then went on some rant about if someone is not happy with their tip amount to send it to you, and then for emphasis you added "Yea that's what I thought" as if you were making a point to someone who was complaining about a tip. I nor anyone else said anything to support that statement. Just found that interesting.
> 
> Just saying what you said in the beginning and then "Yes I would be happy with it" would have been suffice to make your point and answer my question.
> 
> ...


Rant? You think that was a rant? SMH


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

zombieguy said:


> Unless you are a server where your wage is based on the fact that you are getting tips, you should be happy with any tip amount. Personally I would feel like a greedy mother****er if I were to solicit tips. I'm not upset if I don't get a tip unless I went above and beyond what was expected of me and the person knew this and wasn't appreciative and took advantage. I think $10 is fine, if anyone isn't happy with their tip amount, I will be more than happy to set up a paypal for your unwanted tips and you can all send them to me.
> 
> Yea, that's what I thought.....


Uber has set the "wage" at a level where you would think tips are expected. But then essentially told pax not to tip.

Set the wage to a decent level (as in countries where servers are paid more and dont expect tips) and this would not be a discussion we would need to have.

A restaurant sets the wages low assuming servers will get tips. What is Uber's excuse?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

zombieguy said:


> Rant? You think that was a rant? SMH


Yes a rant, now take a hike. Go shake your head some where else.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Uber has set the "wage" at a level where you would think tips are expected. But then essentially told pax not to tip.
> 
> Set the wage to a decent level (as in countries where servers are paid more and dont expect tips) and this would not be a discussion we would need to have.
> 
> A restaurant sets the wages low assuming servers will get tips. What is Uber's excuse?


Forgot to add: when it's a 2.5 or higher surge I don't expect a tip and if there is a tip discussion that occurs I tell the rider that up front. I figure that's about the point where I'm making what a cab here makes including tip.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Yes a rant, now take a hike. Go shake your head some where else.


Oh UberLou, you just turned into a little man with that, that apparantly can't take differing opinions or challenging of your own words...thanks for playing, have a nice day


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

zombieguy said:


> Oh UberLou, you just turned into a little man with that, that apparantly can't take differing opinions or challenging of your own words...thanks for playing, have a nice day


You didn't challenge anything, you assumed and invented a sentiment no one had. Thanks for playing? Your comments make zero sense. Move on already.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What is Uber's excuse?


Uber's excuse is that if it sets the rates ridiculously low, you, the driver will have pings come so fast and furious that the only reason that your vehicle will be empty is because you are on your way to cover a ping.

I will not post it in its entirety here, but I have posted elsewhere a logical argument as to why Uber's Rocket Science fails on this. I do not care if Uber provides me with every adult resident of the Washington Metropolitan Are as a customer. I can carry only so many of them in one hour, regardless of the fare levels.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber's excuse is that if it sets the rates ridiculously low, you, the driver will have pings come so fast and furious that the only reason that your vehicle will be empty is because you are on your way to cover a ping.
> 
> I will not post it in its entirety here, but I have posted elsewhere a logical argument as to why Uber's Rocket Science fails on this. I do not care if Uber provides me with every adult resident of the Washington Metropolitan Are as a customer. I can carry only so many of them in one hour, regardless of the fare levels.


The question was rhetorical.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I was not unaware of that. I answered it, anyhow.


----------

